# Submit your gear to the new gallery!



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

New Member Photo Gallery

It's a work in progress, I'll be fine tuning it over the next couple of days. Thumbnails will randomly show up on the front page as well.

Enjoy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 11, 2006)

have to submit pics again.......


----------



## Naren (Jan 11, 2006)

ah... all my beloved pictures...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 11, 2006)

Done \m/


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> have to submit pics again.......



Yes. Completely new system.

Try and get past the tragedy of it all if you can.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmm. I need to take some new ones. Fortunately, I have a four-day weekend coming up, with a gig on Tuesday, which gives me an excuse to bust out the polish...


----------



## TheReal7 (Jan 11, 2006)

done....and you all better put your drool bibs on ... I upload the ultimate guitar pic


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Just uploaded mine.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 11, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> have to submit pics again.......


Yeah, it's a rough process. 3 clicks and all. I feel for you. REALLY...I do. We will get through this. Just you and me. Lean on me when you're not strong. I'll be your friend. I'll help you carry on.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 11, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> done....and you all better put your drool bibs on ... I upload the ultimate guitar pic


I think I can beat that. Shannon was there when I got the most killer axe for x-mas!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 11, 2006)

Donnie said:


> I think I can beat that. Shannon was there when I got the most killer axe for x-mas!



Yep, Donnie's gonna beat that.


----------



## Regor (Jan 11, 2006)

Just added mine. Along with a new pic of my current rack setup.

/me is confident his rig sounds better than anyone else's on the board. [/prick] 

EDIT: /me just realized the '/me' command doesn't seem to be working


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 11, 2006)

Im sure it does. thats why im selling my amplification ;p


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2006)

Regor said:


> /me is confident his rig sounds better than anyone else's on the board. [/prick]



[smug]You sure about that?[/smug]


----------



## Shannon (Jan 11, 2006)

Regor said:


> EDIT: /me just realized the '/me' command doesn't seem to be working



/me just advised Chris. We're still working out the kinks.


----------



## Regor (Jan 11, 2006)

While your rig is definately nice... Yes. I'm quite confident that my >>$5000 rig sounds better. [/ass]

(on a side note, I gave up keeping track after $5000, cuz if I stopped to think about how much I spent on it.. I'd probably cry)


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2006)

Regor said:


> While your rig is definately nice... Yes. I'm quite confident that my >>$5000 rig sounds better. [/ass]



[snob]Personal preference, since I don't care for the sound of Marshall preamps.[/snob]


----------



## Shannon (Jan 11, 2006)

^ Roger,
High price does not always equal good sound and or quality. See your RR7 as an example. BURRRRRRRN!


----------



## Drew (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yes. Completely new system.
> 
> Try and get past the tragedy of it all if you can.



:roft: 

I'll start taking submissions for an official Sevenstring.org Eulogy To The Old Gallery. 

Any takers?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> [snob]Personal preference, since I don't care for the sound of Marshall preamps.[/snob]



[superior]Of course, your amp sounds suspiciously like my amp - only not as loud. [/superior]


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> [superior]Of course, your amp sounds suspiciously like my amp - only not as loud. [/superior]



[prude]That doesn't hold true for the clean tones.[/prude]


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> [prude]That doesn't hold true for the clean tones.[/prude]



This is metal. Who uses clean tones?


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> This is metal. Who uses clean tones?



Uh...me on two songs you wrote.


----------



## Leon (Jan 11, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> have to submit pics again.......


oh come on, we all love to show off


----------



## Regor (Jan 12, 2006)

noodles said:


> [snob]Personal preference, since I don't care for the sound of Marshall preamps.[/snob]



Neither do I. That's why I have a MESA preamp.


----------



## Regor (Jan 12, 2006)

Shannon said:


> ^ Roger,
> High price does not always equal good sound and or quality. See your RR7 as an example. BURRRRRRRN!



 
Are you trying to say that a M/B TriAxis, M/B 2:90, t.c. G-Force, Furman AR-1215, ISP Decimator, M/B 4x12, and an RG2127X are cheap quality?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 12, 2006)

Regor said:


> Are you trying to say that a M/B TriAxis, M/B 2:90, t.c. G-Force, Furman AR-1215, ISP Decimator, M/B 4x12, and an RG2127X are cheap quality?



No. You missed the point....clearly. Nevermind.


----------



## Regor (Jan 12, 2006)

No, on the contrary I got your point.

I was just trying to divert the burn.  


Which clearly worked.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 12, 2006)

Regor said:


> No, on the contrary I got your point.
> I was just trying to divert the burn.
> Which clearly worked.



Clearly. In the immortal words of my dear Roger after purchasing that RR7..._Fuck that motherfucker!_


----------

